# Lower Matecumbe Key in May



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Going on 4 night trip to Islandmorada in first week of May mainly for tarpon fishing. Are the tarpon stacked up at the bridges at night in May? I usefully go in June/July and there is a ton of tarpon but I have never gone in May. Also I hear there is chance for worm hatch. Any other gamefish that is hot that time of year or recommendations?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

There will be plenty then. The worm hatch usually occurs at the end of May beginning of June.

HUGE sharks are always around.


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

Should be plenty of Tarpon around the bridges in May especially if you are around a new or full moon tide.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

The worm hatch will go off early this year, due to the warm winter we've had. Ocean side, but not where you will be. I'm thinking late April this time, but you may get it when you are down, which I think will be the latest this year.

Yes, bridges will hold plenty that time of year. I've been known to anchor up and sleep in the boat under the bridge, instead of heading back in, due to the action being so good. Just wake back up when the tide gets good again, eat a quick bite and yer back in bidness! 



Ted Haas


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Backwater said:


> The worm hatch will go off early this year, due to the warm winter we've had. Ocean side, but not where you will be. I'm thinking late April this time, but you may get it when you are down, which I think will be the latest this year.
> 
> Yes, bridges will hold plenty that time of year. I've been known to anchor up and sleep in the boat under the bridge, instead of heading back in, due to the action being so good. Just wake back up when the tide gets good again, eat a quick bite and yer back in bidness!
> 
> ...


I cannot wait! That's what I thought on the work hatch. If we miss may be by a week or two. I remember back in my high school (before I had a boat) days making trips to fish the bridges at night. We would rough it out and sleep on the bridge. Fish sharks one tide and tarpon the other. I think some nights we would get hits every other cast when the tide is right. Throwing doa shrimp mostly. Good times!


----------

